# صلاه تتلى كل صباح



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*صلاه تتلى كل صباح *

:flowers:​
*تعال معي ها يومُ جديد قد بدأ.
يا يسوع,انت الذي قبلت ان تجسد الحب اللامتناهي,في حدود عائلة,وقرية وبلد,وفي روتينية مهنة بشريه,
تعال اسكن معي طوال هذا اليوم!فليحول حضورك في,يومي المتواضع,الى تجسيد رائع لحبك الكبير!
تعال فتلتقي بمن التقي بهم على الطرقات,وفي زحمة الشوارع وفي الساحات!
تعال فتنظر بحنان الى كل وجه انظر اليه!
تعال فتسلم على من اسلم عليهم!
تعال فتصغي الى من اصغي اليهم!
تعال فتتحدث مع من اتحدث معهم!
تعال فتلتزم تجاه الذين التزم تجاههم...
تعال فتأكل مع من اجالسهم!...
تعال فتحب كل الذين سأحبهم...
يا يسوع,كما ارسلك الاب ارسلني اليوم.لكي اكون قلبك وعينيك ويديك...
فيَّ,ستلتقي اليوم ايضا بالغنياء والفقراء بالطفال والشيوخ,بالاصحاء والمرضى وبي ستنظر الى كل انسان وتحبه.
بي,تريد اليوم ايضا ان تحب وتخدم وتسامح وتشفي وتغسل الارجل وتخلص...
بي,تريد ان نعيش اليوم ايضا,والى اخر الايام,بين البشر...
تعال يا يسوع,تعال واملأ كل ساعه,وكل دقيقه,وكل ثانية من هذا النهار,بحضورك .امين.

ان ثبتم فيَّ وثَبَتَ كلامِي فيكم تطلُبُون فيكون لَكُم (يوحنا 15:7) 
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*



sit قال:


> يا فراشه
> اسمحيلي اقول لك انني بصفتي مسيحي لا احب ولا اعترف بكل الدينات
> ولا احب الكنائس ولا شي يخص الدين وانا الان عمري 22 في حياتي لم ادخل كنيسه ولا اصوم ولا اصلي افضل لي صحيح هههههه
> سلام
> ...


 
لا طبعآ مش أفضل

أنصحك بزيارة قسم : القصص المسحية 

يمكن تلاقى الكلمة اللى ترجعك لحضن ابوك السماوى

تقبل نصيحتى


----------



## sit (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

انشاءالله يا فراشه واشكرك


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

صلاة جميلة اوى وياريت يجى معايا جوة نفسى  وقلبى وقلوبنا كلنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*



sit قال:


> انشاءالله يا فراشه واشكرك


 
شكرآ جورج

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*



من مصر دعوت ابنى قال:


> صلاة جميلة اوى وياريت يجى معايا جوة نفسى وقلبى وقلوبنا كلنا


 
بأذن ربنا 

شكرآ اخى على الرد

الرب يباركك


----------



## maria123 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

شكرا كتير على الصلاة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

شكرآ يا ماريا على الرد

الرب يباركك


----------



## أرزنا (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

سلام المسيح

*(تعال فتنظر بحنان الى كل وجه انظر اليه!)*

*شكرا لك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

شكرآ يا سليمان

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## rose24 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

*شكرااا يا فروشة
كتبتها حتة احفضها...ربنا يبارك كل يوم من ايام حياتنا برضا وسلام ومحبة ..امين*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

آمين

شكرآ يا روزى حبيبتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحفظك


----------



## peace_86 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

يا يسوع إقبل صلواتنا..
وإسمع صراخنا...

يا يسوع الرب.. يا يسوع الرب..


----------



## peace_86 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

وشكراً عزيزتي فراشة عالموضوع..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

آمين يا ربى يسوع

شكرآ اخى المبارك بيس رامى

الرب يبارك حياتك و يحفظ و يعوضك كل خير


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

شكرا ليكي يا فراشة علي الصلاة الجميلة ديه
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعبك
صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

ميرسى حبيبتى يا مرمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +مادونا+ (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

صلاه جميله جداجداجدا تسلمى يا قمر دمتى بود ومحبه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى كل صباح*

تعيشى حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

